# Mount Washington Cog RR



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Rail Fans
I know someone else on this forum had recently made a trip to NH and posted his pictures for us to enjoy but here is a movie. 
My wife and I just got back from New Hampshire and we rode the Cog Railway not once but twice! We tried out the new bio diesel arrangement and it was a smoothe ride from bottom to top and back again. We also rode the steam. They run one steam each day, the first run of the day at 9:00 buy your tickets early for it fills up quick. Interesting thing was the steam was a real beast that pushed us up the track and when they reversed the cylinders for the decent it was neat but anything but a smooth ride. The brakeman really had his work cut out for him on the steam vs the diesel. The wind was whipping and it was cold at the summit, a 28 degree windchill, but wow what a view once we poked through the clouds.
All in all it was an exciting trip and we will be back. For the die hards I made a 3 part movie and put it on youtube but it is kinda long at about 20 minutes. check it out under capecodtraintodd and let me know what you think. 
Todd


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice videos, thanks Todd.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I just know I'm gonna' feel dumb for asking this, but just WHERE[/i] is the movie? I scanned the whole message looking for a hot spot, then switched from Safari to Firefox and repeated the process. No link, no pointer -- what am I missing?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankee, thankee, Steve!

And a fun looking trip, Todd! I'll see if I can put it on my 'list'


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Steve that is much better putting them right here for the interested. While I was putting the videos together I realised that I forgot to take some at the top, I did take photos but with that cold wind blasting us I just wanted to get inside and get something hot to drink. My wife bought us passes for the cog good until Dec 2011 so we will be heading back up each time the seasons change. In the winter they only run it half way up due to the extreme weather at the top. It should be really scenic when the leaves change. 
Definantly put it on your list Gary the cog is the oldest and steepest in the world and worth the trip to ride it. They constructed some unusual things like their switch system to conquer the mountain and the engines with their tilted boilers are really neat to see. Plus when you go there are several other railfan RR's in the area. This past winter we rode the steam in the snow train out of North Conway and that was neat. I got video of that as well on youtube. 
Glad you guys approved.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey has anyone on this site done the hike down the mountain. I am in the throws of planning a trip after Covid. We are fit but not getting any younger. We hoped to experience the ride up and then climb down. Looking for dos and don'ts, a sense of time and difficulty.


----------

